# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста самозащиты систем резервного копирования и восстановления данных (январь 2017)

## CyberWriter



----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

